# Who eats algae



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

What species has the most chance of eating thick hair algae, in the right situation?


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Siamese Algae eaters, I also had barbs that did a good job.


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. I was actually sort of meaning which piranha sp. Sort of a joke


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmfao, clearly I’ve been out of the loop for To long!
Totally went over my head 🤣


----------



## LdnErin (Dec 14, 2021)

I read the other day of red-bellied pacus if I am correct, but I am not sure, I am still learning hehe


----------



## Sylix (12 mo ago)

I’m going to drop a comment just because I have the same question. I was wondering if maybe snails could be a option.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Vegans and other type of of milemums (sp)..you could get plecco or two . buying folks is kind of frown on. Now a days


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Was trying to only find piranha that eat algae, if any at all.


----------

